# 69



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

So here it goes... I'm going to be honest. I have never really enjoyed a man preforming oral on me. Manly because I like to focus on him and that used to be my main focus. Well after years of not being able to orgasm from lousy men in bed. I found a good one. He is amazing at oral the two times he has done it. It is hard for me to sometimes get passed the mental thing about hoping I dont have to fake it. I know that once I get into it there wont be a problem. Well the last time had one of our infamous talks he asked so when we 69 whos going to be on top. 

Am i crazy, the thought a male body on top of me with his balls hitting my nose just seems weird....

What is the best postion you seem to work with alot? 
What are your thoughts on whos on top?


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

We've finally been doing it a little. I have to admit I am not sure how we could do me on top, I would be afraid of gagging her.

Of course with her on top she nearly drowns me so... (Yes she is a "squirter" too)


----------



## cartel1991 (May 23, 2012)

69 i prefer her on top, (she likes to move her body alot)


----------



## mommyofthree (Jan 7, 2012)

you can do it on your sides as well 
I actually like it on our sides or him on top for a 69


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

LOL. I like it better with him on top, although with me on top I can control movements a bit better. I do love to look at his dangly bits and play with his a$$! (Sorry...you did ask.)

Honestly, as much as 69 is lauded, I really prefer one-on-one oral sex -- I pleasure him, and then later he pleasures me. Because if I'm really enjoying it, I don't want to concentrate on anything else. But himself loves it, so there ya go!


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

This is our favorite act. Typically we do it on our sides, which is kind of a compromise because both of us prefer to have the other on top. I think she likes me on top for the exact reasons you think it might feel weird. Give it a try, you might surprise yourself!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

It's not my favorite.. I don't think we've found the right position yet. 

For me it's so much more intense and pleasurable when it's one way giving/receiving, instead of trying to get comfortable and please each other at weird angles.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Nader -- yep. Honestly, it has a lot to do with your respective heights. If you're not close, it's never going to be all that comfy.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Well in all his years this is something that he tells me he has never done. I would love to do it with him. I just want to make sure it is successful. If I were to be on top. I def want to make him want it as much as possible even if that means tease him 


hey crazy thought. Have any of you ever done it with crouchless underwear?


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Im an idiot and cant spell lol not while im into a post anyways trying to watch cars two lol. I meant Crotch****


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Marvel212 said:


> Im an idiot and cant spell lol not while im into a post anyways trying to watch cars two lol. I meant Crotch****


Practice Safe Text. Put the phone down until you are out from behind the wheel.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Practice Safe Text. Put the phone down until you are out from behind the wheel.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Nah...by the time we get to that point, there ain't no more underwear.

still, if that floats his boat? Do it!


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Nah...by the time we get to that point, there ain't no more underwear.
> 
> still, if that floats his boat? Do it!


No... my idea was.....

WARNING!!!This might get graphic.

My idea was to wear a dress to go get him and wear those crotchless panties. Get him in the front door. Push him up against the door and start kissing his face, neck, ear.... guide him to the bedroom undress him a little more. Shove him on the bed and climb on top. My ass towards his face and do what I love to do. Have his hands on my hips.... yep I need to quit. Get the drift? Before panties ever come off?


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Like one of the other posters said, I really prefer one-on-one oral sex. 69 is too much like multi-tasking, and I think it's better to allow one of us to just relax and enjoy the act of receiving without having to think about what we are doing (am I hitting her clit just right?, etc.).

That said, I think 69 is a great transitional activity, something we can do between position changes or different sex acts. I really dig the view when she is on top, and sometimes we will use a vibrator on each other while simultaneously working each other over with mouth/tongue. My wife likes it when I penetrate her with the vibrator while giving her oral, and she will frequently get too worked up to continue sucking my c*ck while I do that.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Marvel?

GOOD PLAN.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

If the woman is on top, I don't think height difference comes into play. I'm over a foot taller than my DW, the height difference never has been an issue.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

She's on top. If I'm on top then I'm not really laying on her. Sort of one knee down and the other foot down behind her head. But ya, her on top. And grinding. Mmmmm.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

favourite thing to do, man on top, all the way in please

thank you


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I have to admit, the way I do it is mostly out of concern for my wife and her comfort. If she said what Dolly just said, well, she might have a hard time getting me out of the bedroom. Damn.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

well if I'm on top I tend to get, shall we say, distracted by the job in hand

think 'sit up and suffocate'


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Never really been a fan or 69. It puts my tongue in the wrong position. I would much rather let her lie there and experience the pleasure of me giving her oral without her doing anything in return. But that is just my preference.


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

I think the reason we like so much is that we've gotten to the point that we can time it perfectly so we both get off at the same time. Ain't. Nuthn'. Better. Than. That.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, Seawolf, wouldn't you think?

My ex hated that. Said it distracted him.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

wine me dine me sixty nine me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

I dont want him on top of me because his weight would be uncomfortable. When I am on top my muscles tend to give out from have an O and that could be uncomfortable to him. We do it usually on our sides looking like a bunch of tangled body parts. 

I like individual and 69. For whatever reason the feeling on 69 is more intense for me. I think it's him doing it upside down.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> If the woman is on top, I don't think height difference comes into play. I'm over a foot taller than my DW, the height difference never has been an issue.


Spoken like a guy


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> If the woman is on top, I don't think height difference comes into play. I'm over a foot taller than my DW, the height difference never has been an issue.


Well we have a 10" difference in height, and we can do a 69 and yes it does work... it's just not comfortable on my neck having to crane forward to reach her while she has all of me. (sorry if that was too explicit)

To answer the OP: wife on top.


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Lamaga, I heard that too, back....er way back, in my dating days. Couldn't deal with that, so I found a multi tasking kind of woman. Oh yeah!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Seawolf, I frequently dated men more than a foot taller than I was. 69 was not a problem for them, because I did all the craning and stretching.

I'm much happier now with a man closer to my own height. But thank you for casting aspersions on my sexual prowess


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Working on me- do u mean she's grinding your mouth, face or what?
I always am concerned in that position that it's going to suffocate him or be uncomfortable- but my urge is to press into him hard & grind away..
Wow, had no idea a man would like that!
And I never tried guy on top- hmmm, I love the ideas I'm getting here..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Karma, I cannot speak for your man, but my man loves the grind away! Don't worry, he won't suffocate.

Guy on top is fun, especially if he loves a$$ play.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Grinding on my face, mouth, it's all good. Don't you worry your pretty little head about me. I'll be ok. Anything that shows she's into it if good. I can breath later when I'm sleeping.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Dayyyummmmm!! I'm so excited now to go wild on him..I'm usually holding back my urge to seriously go at it for fear of hurting his face, lol!
I love how guys are so open to our pleasure, thank you on behalf of all of us horny women! Ha!
My H always surprises me, now I'm gonna surprise him
Can't wait to try him on top, can't believe we've never done that..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

trust me, you will not hurt his face


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Karma, I cannot speak for your man, but my man loves the grind away! Don't worry, he won't suffocate.
> 
> Guy on top is fun, especially if he loves a$$ play.


if only more men were happy to be probed by a sneaky finger or two the world would be a better place heh heh

having said that I've not had many complaints about it over the years


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i prefer one one one most times but i do love a good 69er.
i prefer the woman on top and going between a teasing hover to a hard grinding.
plus i can do some good azz play on her and lick that azz now and again


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I prefer her on top, mostly to let go of control and be pleasured as she takes her pleasure, but.... She, on the other hand do not like being on top, so..... We lay on our sides but we both become lazy in this position rolling to more of one side, then it becomes a tug of war... And yet we're both givers so it sort of becomes a contest, me making her squirm with passion, then her making me twitch with desire, lot of lost in passion with increased thrusting... It can get pretty wild....


Hmmm, after proof reading that sounded a bit TMI, well we are all adults here, I hope...


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

It's a great idea Marvel (btdt....love it!). And if you both want to do this... it's going to be good no matter who is on top. Just do it!


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

You said that you like to give the pleasure to your men in the past whale think of him having that same thoughts you have and but he wants to drive you crazy. so with you both wanting to drive each other crazy should be a hell of a time.

I think most of the time she is on top because I lift her up there and turn her around but the other other works great also.


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> So here it goes... I'm going to be honest. I have never really enjoyed a man preforming oral on me. Manly because I like to focus on him and that used to be my main focus. Well after years of not being able to orgasm from lousy men in bed. I found a good one. He is amazing at oral the two times he has done it. It is hard for me to sometimes get passed the mental thing about hoping I dont have to fake it. I know that once I get into it there wont be a problem. Well the last time had one of our infamous talks he asked so when we 69 whos going to be on top.
> 
> Am i crazy, the thought a male body on top of me with his balls hitting my nose just seems weird....
> 
> ...


I don't care who's on top, it's good both ways!! 
Mouse


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

mommyofthree said:


> you can do it on your sides as well
> I actually like it on our sides or him on top for a 69


On your sides, I'd say is more comfortable. But one at a time works so well, gives each partner the opportunity to concentrate. Especially the lady!


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Lamarca, do accept my apologies. I was only referring to the distraction issue that you referenced not he height difference thing which I can totally get. As for your prowess, I am sure your skills are legendary, and much appreciated by those who would know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Woman on top or on your sides works well too.


----------

